# FET slow 5 day embryo (compacting morula)



## kittenbaby (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi everyone. I was just wondering if anyone had any experience or advice about my situation. 

This is my 4th transfer and Im devastated as Im pretty sure im out - im 10dp5dt and test negative this morning, my OTD is tomorrow. 

My question is, when i went for the transfer they said my embryo was slow as at day 5 it should have been a blast, but it was a cavitating morula and they couldnt tell if it was a good one or bad one so transferred it anyway as they said "it was worth a shot". As it was a FET and it was a slow developing embryo would that mean it might only show a BFP later on a HPT?? or would it still have implanted the same time as any other embryo? I know im clinging on to any shred of hope I can get but im wondering if I should carry on with the meds, or to just stop them if I get a neg tomorrow? would like you to be honest with me but just thought its worth asking just in case. 

Thanks guys xx


----------

